# Basic bun



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can bake and cook really well but bread and buns from scratch are my weakness. I can bake them after a bread machine has done the hard work of making and rising the dough. The last attempt I made buns from scratch my husband couldn’t choke them down, not even the local ducks and geese wanted to eat them....
So I figured I want to tackle this “weakness” and searched the forum.. I guess bun on here is bunny lol...I think that’s another days cooking read.
If any one has any beginners tips for making bread and buns or a good resource for me to read I’d be very thankful. There may be a post on this if so please point me in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Use the bread machine!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I use this recipe and I use in for loafs of bread as well. I make it with all types of flour as well. I am always asked to make the rolls for parties.

https://life-in-the-lofthouse.com/worlds-best-dinner-rolls/


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Look up some no-knead recipes. Easy to make, tasty.

Or just use the bread machine.

Jeff


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Let's see some nice buns!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I use this recipe and I use in for loafs of bread as well. I make it with all types of flour as well. I am always asked to make the rolls for parties.
> 
> https://life-in-the-lofthouse.com/worlds-best-dinner-rolls/


Can I do this without the sugar???


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I make these over and over -- sometimes I switch out some white for whole wheat. People beg me to bring these. Can't claim any fame/
https://thestayathomechef.com/the-best-homemade-dinner-rolls-ever/


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If ducks and geese won't eat them you have some serious problems. Perhaps your strengths lie in other areas


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

gilberte said:


> If ducks and geese won't eat them you have some serious problems. Perhaps your strengths lie in other areas


I can bake everything else amazingly I am a firm believer in advice from others and practice makes you(or buns) better. Thank you for your advice but I’ll keep trying !


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

po boy said:


> Can I do this without the sugar???


Yeast has to feed on sugars. Try reducing it if you need to.

Jeff


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

painterswife said:


> I use this recipe and I use in for loafs of bread as well. I make it with all types of flour as well. I am always asked to make the rolls for parties.
> 
> https://life-in-the-lofthouse.com/worlds-best-dinner-rolls/


These just came out of the oven! My 4yr old helped roll them so there a little bit uneven but we had fun. !
Thanks they taste great!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a very addictive recipe.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

painterswife said:


> It is a very addictive recipe.


I don't have a stand mixer. Do you think this recipe would work by mixing the first ingredients with a hand mixer and then add flour and knead by hand? I am a rookie bread maker, very rookie but I did learn how to knead bread from a former inlaw who had been making bread for 40 years and I'd like to practice making rolls before Canadian Thanksgiving comes up (October)


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

I used a hand mixer and the only thing I found wrong with them is the second rise time I will increase next time. They were a little dence. 


alida said:


> Do you think this recipe would work by mixing the first ingredients with a hand mixer(October)


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

KED326 said:


> I used a hand mixer and the only thing I found wrong with them is the second rise time I will increase next time. They were a little dence.


thank you. I've made a note about the rise time now. I love the smell of bread rising so that won't be a problem.


----------



## jandarick (May 27, 2009)

It could be the temperature of your water before you add your yeast. Try testing it on your wrist and make sure it is no warmer than milk in a babies bottle until you get a feel for what the temperature should feel like. If the water is too hot or too cold it could effect the results. Too cold and the yeast isn't activated, too hot and it kills the yeast. 

Also your temperature may be off during your rise. One tip that I heard a long time ago that I have used ever since is this....

Put your bread in the oven and set it at the lowest temperature setting (my oven goes down to 170). Then turn it on for 30 seconds. Turn it off and put the oven light on. The outside temperature doesn't effect it at all this way and there is no guessing as to the rising temperature in the kitchen. I have always had a good rise this way and maybe that will help. 

These are just a few tips I have found along the way. Good luck and happy baking!!


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Also remember public water supplys have chlorine in them. It will kill the yeast!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

po boy said:


> Can I do this without the sugar???


No, Yeast needs sugar or something similar (honey)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

RazrRebel said:


> Also remember public water supplys have chlorine in them. It will kill the yeast!


Never had a problem, and I owned and managed restaurants all using city (chlorinated) water


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

RazrRebel said:


> Also remember public water supplys have chlorine in them. It will kill the yeast!


Not enough chloramine in city water supply to kill yeast.

Jeff


----------

